# Durchmesser der vier Millionen BBs



## Louis Cypher (7. Januar 2008)

Moinsen,

kann mir hier jemand für meine Bastelarbeiten sagen, wie groß die Innendurchmesser bei den verschiedenen BBS sind? Ich meine die Innendurchmesser des aufnehmenden Rohres

Danke und schöne Grüße,

Maggus


----------



## vitag (7. Januar 2008)

Meinst Du den Achsdurchmesser? Da gibt es 19 und 22 mm.

Wenn Du die Lagergrösse meinst:

US-BB Das wohl bekannteste BMX-Tretlager, auch als Standard BMX-BB bekannt. SB Lager + Lagerschalen werden in den Rahmen gepresst. (Tretlagergehäusedurchmesser ca. 51mm)

Mid BBSB Lager werden ohne Lagerschalen direkt in den Rahmen gedrückt (Mid BB Lager sind größer als Euro BB oder Spanish BB, Gehäusedurchmeser ca. 41mm)

Spanish BB SB LagerSB Lager werden ohne Lagerschalen direkt in den Rahmen gedrückt (Gehäusedurchmeser ca. 37mm)

Euro BB Wird auch BSA Tretlager genannt. SB Lager mit Lagerschale zum einschrauben in den Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Louis Cypher (7. Januar 2008)

Man Frage die Experten und schon weiß man Bescheid! Tausend Dank!

Schöne Grüße,

Maggus


----------



## vitag (7. Januar 2008)

Immer wieder gern


----------



## alöx (10. Januar 2008)

Passt 1A ins Wiki.


----------

